# المنصات البحرية البترولية



## eng_center_alaa (31 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


بسم الذى يسمع ضبيب اللغات والهجات على تفنن الحاجات الذى يسمع ضبيب النملة السوداء على الصخرة الصماء فى الليلة الظلماء فلا يتبرم بالحاح المتاملين بعظمته 

الى السادة المشرفين دعوة موجهة الى سيادتكم بتثبيت الموضوع


الموضوع -- المنصات البحرية التصميم والتحليل والاستخدامات


بادى ذى بدء 
اهمية الموضوع لطلبة الهندسة المدنية واختلافه عن الهندسة البحرية واقسامه 
1-تجربتى الشخصية فى مشروعى للتخرج
2-شركات البترول المتخصصة كانبى وارامكوا
3-تخصص نادر فى مصر
4-تخصص مطلوب
5- لاتوجد اقسامه لتدريسه فى مصر
6- مطلوب التخصص عكس الهندسة البحرية 

وسنبدا الدورة بمشيئة الله

بالمعلومات العامة بداية وسنتوالى 

ونصيحة لطلبة الفرقة النهائية
قسم الهندسة المدنية تخصص الهندسة الانشائية 
سرعة التوجه والسوال عن مشروع المنصات البحرية
لتسجيل كريبورت الترم الاول ومشروع الترم التانى وانا موجود للمساعدة
المشروع للمهندسين والمهندسات



http://www.4shared.com/file/14277451..._PROJECT.html?
http://www.4shared.com/file/14277714...shoer_DWG.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/14277715...er_matlab.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/14277710...shoer_SAP.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/13843877...iesemails.html


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى المهندس علاء على جهودك هنا .. وفعلا التخصص دا محتاج دراسه اعمق وسوف اثبت الموضوع نظرا لاهميته .

وشكرا لك


----------



## mody_4love (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر يا جميل 
و بجد مجهود رائع لا يستحق الا التقدير


----------



## gadoo20042004 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

طرح مميز


----------



## كركوب (11 ديسمبر 2009)

هو فعلا موضوع شيق جدا ونامل ان نستطيع المساعده فيه بقدر الامكان 
ربنا يوفقكم ويوفقنا جميعا ... باذن الله


----------



## شوقي شحرة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يخليييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## anashossenbaddor (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور عراسي بس الرابط مختفي مو موجود


----------



## hassan.algabry (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 ديسمبر 2012)

eng_center_alaa قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بسم الذى يسمع ضبيب اللغات والهجات على تفنن الحاجات الذى يسمع ضبيب النملة السوداء على الصخرة الصماء فى الليلة الظلماء فلا يتبرم بالحاح المتاملين بعظمته
> الى السادة المشرفين دعوة موجهة الى سيادتكم بتثبيت الموضوع
> الموضوع -- المنصات البحرية التصميم والتحليل والاستخدامات
> ...


السلام عليكم
اتمنى على المهندس صاحب الموضوع اذا امكن اعادة تفعيل الروابط حيث انها لا تعمل...؟.
ام اذا كان احد الاخوة قد قام بتنزيل هذه الروابط ان يقوم باعادة تنزيلها
مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## محمدالحويل (14 يناير 2013)

التخصص مهم جدا 
أنا درستة في الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنلوجيا والنقل البحري وكان يعتمد على ساعات و مواد معينة ناخذها عشان ويصبح تخصصنا هندسة بحرية ومنصات بترولية مع العلم في الشهادة يكتب لنا تخرج بدرجة البكالريوس في الهندسة البحرية لكن يبين الفرق في كشف المواد والدرجات ( الترانسكريبت) ومثلكم عارف ان الجهة اللي تطلب المهندسين تطلع بشكل ملحوظ على كشف المواد والدرجات.

ودمتم,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Moh_agawi (10 فبراير 2013)

الأخ المهندس 
شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب 
ولكن الروابط فعلا لا تعمل


----------



## Moh_agawi (8 يوليو 2013)

مجهود مشكور ولكن جميع الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## Eng.Ahmed alkazzaz (10 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى على المهندس صاحب الموضوع اذا امكن اعادة تفعيل الروابط حيث انها لا تعمل


----------



## جانييت (15 يوليو 2013)

انا عاوزه مشروعي في الهندسه البحريه وعاوزه موضوع فيه بيانات متوفره علشان مانبدا الشغل ونوقف لعدم توفر البيانات بليز اللي عارف موضوع يرد علي وانزال منصه بترول في بيانات وافيه عنه


----------



## مدحت صبرى (21 أغسطس 2013)

اذا امكن اعادة تفعيل الروابط حيث انها لا تعمل:73:


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*يعطيك الف الف عافيه

موضوع رااائع

وجهود أروع

*


----------



## al-senator (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كُل خير


----------



## المسملي9999 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووور


----------



## maria22 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------

